# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Υπερβολικός Φόβος ότι παρακολουθούμαι - Μανία καταδίωξης; Απορίες και ανάγκη για απάν

## Pongping

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Αρχικά, να πω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά, σε όποιον μπει στον κόπο να αφιερώσει έστω κι ένα λεπτό από το χρόνο του για το δικό μου πρόβλημα. Το εκτιμώ απεριόριστα.
Κατέβασα αυτήν την εφαρμογή για να λύσω μια πολύ συγκεκριμένη ανησυχία μου, όμως, βλέποντας πόσα θέματα συζητούνται εδώ, αισθάνθηκα την ανάγκη να εξωτερικεύσω και αυτό το πρόβλημα που θα εξηγήσω παρακάτω.
Θα προσπαθήσω να είναι όσο το δυνατό πιο συνοπτική και περιεκτική :

Εδώ την αίσθηση ότι παρακολουθούμαι. Τόσο απλά. Την αίσθηση ότι "κάποιος" ή, ακόμα καλύτερα, "κάτι" βρίσκεται στον ίδιο χώρο με εμένα, πολλές φορές ακριβώς πίσω από την πλάτη μου, και, όταν γυρίσω, θα το αντικρίσω μπροστά μου.

Μετά από την περίληψη αυτή, ας δώσω μερικές γενικές πληροφορίες για μένα, σε περίπτωση που κάποιος βοηθηθεί με αυτές : είμαι κοπέλα. Μαθήτρια, σχεδόν 18 χρονών, ζω ακόμη με τους γονείς μου. Στο παρελθόν έχω παρουσιάσει νοσηρές ψυχολογικές συμπεριφορές, όπως αυτοτραυματισμό, μεγάλη περίοδο νευρικής ανορεξίας αλλά και κρούσματα βουλιμίας και εσκεμμένης πρόκλησης εμετού (σε άλλα διαστήματα από την ανορεξία), ασυγκράτητες εκδηλώσεις οργής και ξαφνικά σκαμπανεβασματα στη διάθεσή μου. Ορισμένες από τις συμπεριφορές που διανύω ίσως να οφείλονται σε κάποιες μορφές λεκτικού και κοινωνικού bullying που βίωσα, κυρίως στο γυμνάσιο, αλλά και στην πρώτη λυκείου, καθώς και σε κάποιες μορφές σεξουαλικης παρενόχλησης που βίωσα στο γυμνάσιο. Να επισημάνω πως δεν έχω πάει ποτέ σε ειδικό ψυχικής υγείας, οπότε δεν έχω λύσει οριστικά οποιοδήποτε από αυτά τα θέματα. 

Πιθανότατα λόγω της αγχώδους χρονιάς που διανύω, (θα δώσω για πρώτη φορά Πανελλήνιες), οι συμπεριφορές αυτές έχουν επανέλθει ξανά, παρόλο που, για ενάμιση περίπου χρόνο, ήμουν πλήρως καθαρή από όλες.

Το νέο στοιχείο που έχει παρουσιαστεί, λοιπόν, και που, αμυδρά, μπορώ να θυμηθώ πως είχε, δειλά - δειλά, κάνει την εμφάνισή του τους μήνες πριν το καλοκαίρι, είναι αυτή η ανατριχιαστική αίσθηση ότι παρακολουθούμαι.
Στην αρχή προσπαθούσα να την αγνοήσω, αλλά, με την πάροδο του χρόνου, επιδεινωθηκε. 
Έχει, δηλαδή, φτάσει, τώρα, σε τέτοιο σημείο που, διστάζω να πάω από το δωμάτιό μου μέχρι την κουζίνα αν διψάω ή πεινάω, ή και μέχρι το μπάνιο, αν θέλω να πάω τουαλέτα. 
Χθες, για παράδειγμα, ήταν τόση ένταση της αίσθησης αυτής, που όχι μόνο δε μπορούσα να διεκπεραιωσω απερισπαστη τις υποχρεώσεις της μελέτης μου, αλλά και δεν πήγα στην κουζίνα να φάω λόγω του μεγάλου μου φόβου ότι "κάτι θα έβρισκα εκεί", ώστε προτίμησα να πέσω για ύπνο νηστική. Και φυσικά, δεν κοιμήθηκα καν, μέχρι που ήρθαν οι γονείς μου από τη βραδινή έξοδό τους. 
Αυτό το συναίσθημα πολλές φορές με αποσυντονιζει και νιώθω τρομαγμένη μέσα στο ίδιο μου το σπίτι. 

Εδώ, να σημειώσω πως, δεν το αισθάνομαι συνεχώς αυτό, αλλά μέσα στην εβδομάδα, σίγουρα τις 3 με 5 μέρες, και αυτό όταν λείπουν όλοι από το σπίτι.

Ποια είναι η άποψή σας; Υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να είναι αυτό το φαινόμενο μια ήπια μορφή μανίας ή ψυχολογικής διαταραχής; 
Ακόμη και δύο μόνο λέξεις θα τις εκτιμούσα πραγματικά, διότι το όλο θέμα είναι κάτι που δύσκολα μπορώ να εξωτερικευσω στα γνωστά μου άτομα, οπότε θα ήταν σημαντικό για μένα να με διαφωτίσει κάποιος / α, έστω και λίγο. 
Και πάλι, ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο που διαθέσατε! 
Καλή σας συνέχεια. 


Εστάλη από G3112 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Xfactor

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
> Αρχικά, να πω ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά, σε όποιον μπει στον κόπο να αφιερώσει έστω κι ένα λεπτό από το χρόνο του για το δικό μου πρόβλημα. Το εκτιμώ απεριόριστα.
> Κατέβασα αυτήν την εφαρμογή για να λύσω μια πολύ συγκεκριμένη ανησυχία μου, όμως, βλέποντας πόσα θέματα συζητούνται εδώ, αισθάνθηκα την ανάγκη να εξωτερικεύσω και αυτό το πρόβλημα που θα εξηγήσω παρακάτω.
> Θα προσπαθήσω να είναι όσο το δυνατό πιο συνοπτική και περιεκτική :
> 
> Εδώ την αίσθηση ότι παρακολουθούμαι. Τόσο απλά. Την αίσθηση ότι "κάποιος" ή, ακόμα καλύτερα, "κάτι" βρίσκεται στον ίδιο χώρο με εμένα, πολλές φορές ακριβώς πίσω από την πλάτη μου, και, όταν γυρίσω, θα το αντικρίσω μπροστά μου.
> 
> Μετά από την περίληψη αυτή, ας δώσω μερικές γενικές πληροφορίες για μένα, σε περίπτωση που κάποιος βοηθηθεί με αυτές : είμαι κοπέλα. Μαθήτρια, σχεδόν 18 χρονών, ζω ακόμη με τους γονείς μου. Στο παρελθόν έχω παρουσιάσει νοσηρές ψυχολογικές συμπεριφορές, όπως αυτοτραυματισμό, μεγάλη περίοδο νευρικής ανορεξίας αλλά και κρούσματα βουλιμίας και εσκεμμένης πρόκλησης εμετού (σε άλλα διαστήματα από την ανορεξία), ασυγκράτητες εκδηλώσεις οργής και ξαφνικά σκαμπανεβασματα στη διάθεσή μου. Ορισμένες από τις συμπεριφορές που διανύω ίσως να οφείλονται σε κάποιες μορφές λεκτικού και κοινωνικού bullying που βίωσα, κυρίως στο γυμνάσιο, αλλά και στην πρώτη λυκείου, καθώς και σε κάποιες μορφές σεξουαλικης παρενόχλησης που βίωσα στο γυμνάσιο. Να επισημάνω πως δεν έχω πάει ποτέ σε ειδικό ψυχικής υγείας, οπότε δεν έχω λύσει οριστικά οποιοδήποτε από αυτά τα θέματα. 
> 
> ...


είναι επιβλεμημενο να πας σε καποιον ειδικο νομιζω...εχουν συσωρευτει πολλα θεματα και εχεις και αγχος λογω πανελληνιων...
προτιμησε γυναικα γτ θα νιωσεις πιο ανετα εφόσον εισαι κοπελα..

----------


## blackbird

Κορίτσι μου έχω ακριβώς την ίδια αίσθηση, μόνο που σε μένα ξεκίνησε από την ηλικία των 12 και με διάφορα περίεργα κατασκευάσματα του μυαλού μου. Είναι μια περίοδος που δεν μπορείς να διαχειριστείς το άγχος των εξετάσεων και το μυαλό σου ίσως βρίσκει τρόπους να ξεφεύγει, να μην σκέφτεται τις εξετάσεις και όλα όσα σε αγχώνουν, όμως δυστυχώς το κάνει με τον λάθος τρόπο. Γενικά, όταν είμαστε έντονα στρεσσαρισμένες, το μυαλό μας παίζει διάφορα παιχνίδια. Κάποιες παρανοϊκές ιδέες μπορεί να υπάρξουν σε διάφορες ψυχολογικές διαταραχές, το ίδιο και από μόνες τους. Δεν οφελεί η ταμπέλα αυτή την στιγμή, και σίγουρα μέσα από λίγες γραμμές δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε το ιστορικό σου, ούτε πώς νιώθεις ακριβώς, για να σου πούμε με σιγουριά τι συμβαίνει. Επειδή καταλαβαίνω πως βασανίζεσαι, και επειδή ξέρω πώς είναι ακριβώς αυτή η ανατριχιαστική αίσθηση που περιγράφεις και που σε εμποδίζει να διεκπαιρεώσεις τις υποχρεώσεις σου, για να μην φουντώσει άλλο όλο αυτό και για να μην μείνεις πίσω, καλύτερα να πας πρώτα σε μια ψυχολόγο για να σου πει και εκείνη την γνώμη της.

Κράτα όμως αυτό. Οι σκέψεις και τα συναισθήματα στην δύσκολη περίοδο που διανύεις τώρα, σου λένε ψέματα. Δεν σε παρακολουθεί κανείς, αλλά είναι λογικό να μην το πιστεύεις όταν το μυαλό σε έχει πείσει ήδη ότι συμβαίνει.

----------


## Chris1976

Πρόσφατα βίωσα μια σχετικά πολύμηνη σχέση με μια έξυπνη και ενδιαφέρουσα κοπέλα που (ενώ στην αρχή δεν ήταν εμφανές ή παρατηρήσιμο) στην πορεία διαπίστωσα ότι διακατεχόταν από μια περιοδική μορφή ψυχωτικής μανίας καταδίωξης. Ψάχνοντας λοιπόν στο web για πληροφορίες, έπεσα πάνω σε αυτή τη σελίδα. Επρόκειτο για μια εμφανίσιμη, μορφωμένη κοπέλα με πανεπιστημιακό πτυχίο και με πολλές γνώσεις, η οποία κατά καιρούς (περιοδικά) εμφάνιζε μανία καταδίωξης με συμπτώματα πχ. ότι την παρακολουθούν, ότι θέλουν να τη βλάψουν, να της δημιουργήσουν εμπόδια στη ζωή της, δεν την αφήνουν να προχωρήσει στην καριέρα της, προσπαθούν να τη δηλητηριάσουν, να τη σκοτώσουν, και γενικά ότι κάποιοι θέλουν να της κάνουν κακό κλπ, (χωρίς βέβαια να είναι σε θέση να ονομάσει αυτούς τους "κακούς"). Τα συμπτώματα αυτά δεν ήταν συνεχή (και για αυτό δεν γίνονταν εύκολα αντιληπτά από άλλους) αλλά εμφανίζονταν κατά περιοδικά διαστήματα. Αλλά όταν εμφανίζονταν ήταν έντονα στερώντας τη χαρά της ζωής από το άτομο που τα βιώνει. Διαπίστωσα ότι περίοδοι με έντονο στρες στον επαγγελματικό και οικονομικό τομέα, ενέτειναν αυτές τις έντονες ψυχολογικές καταστάσεις. Και πάντα έφταιγαν όλοι οι άλλοι και ποτέ η ίδια. Είχε μάλιστα πολύ αυξημένη την αίσθηση και την ιδέα ότι η αξία της ήταν υπέρμετρη σε ... παγκόσμιο επίπεδο και δεν ανεχόταν συμβουλή ή συζήτηση από κανένα! Στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι αυτό προερχόταν από το κατά καιρούς έντονο στρες αλλά μετά από αρκετές φορές που συνέβη η ίδια κατάσταση κατάλαβα ότι κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει και κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Και μετά όταν πέρναγε αυτή η έντονη φάση, έπεφτε ψυχολογικά, έκλαιγε και γινόταν ήρεμη και νηφάλια σε υπερβολικό βαθμό. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει στην ψυχολογία καμία σύνδεση μεταξύ τους, αλλά η κοπέλα αυτή (η οποία ήταν υπερβολικά επιλεκτική, προσεκτική, ηθική και μονογαμική στις προσωπικές της σχέσεις) ήταν βαθιά θρησκευόμενη, είχε ένα είδος ψυχικού χαρίσματος πρόβλεψης και ήταν extraordinary highly sexed (και μάλιστα σε υπέρμετρο βαθμό). Το περίεργο είναι ότι αν και όλες τις φορές προσπαθούσα να της εξηγήσω ότι όλα αυτά περί καταδίωξης είναι αποτέλεσμα φαντασίας και μόνο, εν τούτοις όταν βρισκόταν σε αυτή την έντονη φάση δεν δεχόταν καμία συζήτηση και επίμονα υποστήριζε τη δική της άποψη μην ακούγοντας καμία νουθεσία ή συμβουλή. Γενικά δηλ. ήταν κάτι σαν μονόλογος εκ μέρους της και δεν άφηνε κανένα περιθώριο συζήτησης. Εκείνη ήταν η σωστή, όλοι οι άλλοι λάθος ή δεν την καταλάβαιναν. 

Συμπερασματικά κατέληξα ότι όταν ένα τέτοιο άτομο βρίσκεται σε μια τέτοια έντονη φάση: 1) δεν ακούει κανέναν, 2) απομακρύνεται και κλείνεται στον εαυτό του κτίζοντας ένα τοίχο ολόγυρά του, 3) συναισθηματικά απομακρύνεται από όλους, 4) βλέπει τον εαυτό του σαν επίκεντρο του κόσμου, 5) έχει μεγάλη ανασφάλεια, 6) ταλαιπωρείται χωρίς λόγο χάνοντας τη χαρά της ζωής, 7) αφήνει πίσω του ή αγνοεί ουσιώδεις και σημαντικές καταστάσεις και γεγονότα που θα μπορούσαν να το βοηθήσουν στην επίλυση των καθημερινών του προβλημάτων.

Τί κάνεις σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, πώς αντιμετωπίζεται ένα τέτοιο άτομο και ποια είναι η θεραπεία? Δεν είμαι φυσικά γιατρός ή ψυχολόγος για να ξέρω οπότε και δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω άποψη. Πολύ σημαντικό όμως είναι το άτομο στη ζωή του να νιώθει ασφάλεια στο περιβάλλον του και με τους γύρω του, ώστε να μην βιώνει καταστάσεις άγχους που επιτείνουν το πρόβλημα. Και αν δεν υπάρχει μια είδους ασφάλεια ή/και δεν μπορεί το ίδιο να ξεπεράσει αυτές τις έντονες καταστάσεις, τότε μια παρακολούθηση από κάποιον ειδικό σίγουρα θα βοηθήσει για να απαλύνουν τα συμπτώματα και να επανέλθει σε μια φυσιολογική ζωή χωρίς να ταλαιπωρεί μαρτυρικά τον εαυτό του.

Και στο κάτω-κάτω, πόσο σημαντικός μπορεί να είναι κάποιος κοινός θνητός για να ασχολούνται όλοι στον πλανήτη μαζί του κάθε λεπτό και κάθε στιγμή! Δεν είναι λίγο παράλογη (και χωρίς βάση και λογική) μια τέτοια σκέψη? Λες και όλοι οι άλλοι στη Γή δεν έχουν με κάτι άλλο να ασχοληθούν και ασχολούνται μαζί του!

----------

